# Lancet Watch



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

Finding it hard to find definitive information on a watch I have.

I bought this LANCET 15 jewel cal. 984 some years ago. I was told it was 'rubbish' but liked it and as the movement looked nice I had it overhauled and wore it.










<img src=">Lancet 15 jewel cal.984 cal.984 by ashleybones, on Flickr

I did some research and was pleased to find it was made by Langendorf who later branded watches as LANCO.

I did some further research today and found a recent 'ended' eBay auction for a similar LANCET with and identical movement which was non-working - it sold for Â£1,032.

Can anyone give me any more info on LANCET, the cal.984 in particular and why on earth a non-working one should sell for such a high price.

Thanks.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

can you post the link to the 1k lancet as i cant find it , all the ones i can see sell for 2/3 (in perfect condition/made of gold) figures not 4 , its just a basic trench watch.


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

This should work: http://ebay.eu/19AzDVX

I've done a bit more digging On google but still can't find any reason for such a price. It appears to be a reasonable movement, a derivative of AS984 (or vice versa) but reasonably common.

I wonder if maybe it's just some tricky 'goings on' on ebay - not uncommon.

Mystery!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i was gonna say it looked AS, i had an old rotary with a similar one, i think the bidders may have been taking the p***, you never know with auctions mind, maybe the fever took someone


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

Auction now says that 'item has been relisted' but checked the Seller's listings and it isn't there. So I think it's just a bit trickery.

As I'm not an non-expert - can you enlighten me - is this an AS894 that is used by Lancet (Langendorf) or is it a Langendorf calibre that's used by AS' ie who made it, AS or Langendorf?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you look at the bidding it looks like the buyer put the decimal place in the wrong position  , its jumps from Â£10.05 to Â£1012 , it was probably relisted and sold for what it was worth as a non working trench watch- about 10-15 quid.


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

Ah, of course. Well spotted, I bet that's what happened.


----------

